# The Houston Comets will not be in the postseason for the first time ever



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Thompson had 28 points to pace the Comets (13-19), who will be missing the postseason for the first time. No other Houston player reached double figures.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

ugh! don't remind me. oh well, there's always next year.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Boo-hoo! Oh well better luck next year! Go Comets


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

My heart was breaking as I sat under the four Championship banners last night. What has happened to the stellar tradition that was once Comets basketball.

The league has changed and the club has not kept up. Managment needs to take a good, hard look at themselves. The stated attendance for last night was said to be around 8,000...that is the biggest lie I have heard outside the Presidential Election this year. The fans are not in the stands because of an inferior product on the floor. 

It is time for a change in H'town.


----------

